# first cobe of the pier



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

was caught today it was like 33# caught by george....good job george:bowdown


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

do you have any pictures of it


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Sam the great? Sike Sam the ricer LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

it was caught also a 15# grouper was caught on a cobia jig by gene


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

no but i think jlmass's brother has some one his cellular. ill see if he will upload them 

that grouper was pretty cool watching them swim on top like a redfish or something.



> *Rover2cool (3/18/2008)*Sam the great? Sike Sam the ricer LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Twat...? i dont get it...


----------

